# Toupe saddles - are the graphics durable?



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Those of you riding Toupe saddles with "graphics" (see pics below for examples), do the graphics wear-off or otherwise cosmetically deteriorate, from constant use?
How long might that take?

.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Another aesthetics question, Tom? You need to finish your build and get riding!  

Anyway, I have the Team Toupe, the exact same one as pictured on the right. It looks absolutely stunning on the white Tarmac Pro SL. There is no doubt in my mind that, aesthetically speaking, this is the right and only saddle for that frame. Fortunately it fits my butt too!

I only have a few hundred butt miles on the saddle. The white is still the same brilliant white as the day it was purchased. I'm surprised by that, I'd have thought it would be showing some dirt or wear by now but none at all. The white is in fact even more brilliant than the frame so I won't mind if it fades a tad.

I thought that the graphics were still mint too, but after you asked I went back and looked and the black striping is slightly mottled now particularly the rear stripe where the leg can rub on the saddle. It appears that this is coloring on top of the base white and even after these few miles I can clearly see the mottling if I look up close with a critical eye. From one meter away you can't see it. I expect this to continue over time. The red highlighting will probably go the same way.

Personally I have no problem with this at all. The bike is meant to be ridden. The saddle is meant to wear. The more it wears, the more I have ridden, and the more I ride, the happier I am. And nobody can see it, even yourself, while you're riding anyway.

White bar tape, on the other hand, will show the dirt much more quickly. The two things that make it look like crap are: getting oil/grease on it from your hands while working on the bike, and cleaning your tires with your gloves while riding and then putting your gloves on the bar.

One other point on aesthetics - don't go overboard with the white or it'll look like a ghost bike!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

What little graphics are on the "Classic" Toupe's, it wears off pretty quickly. Not sure about the Team/fancy ones, but here's one of my Toupe's after probably only a couple thousand miles. The "S" is supposed to be silver:


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> Another aesthetics question, Tom? You need to finish your build and get riding!  ...


Arrgh, so true! :blush2: 
But , the last bits of _essential_ , back-ordered components -- 3T bars & stem -- are _finally_ enroute and due next week. I couldn't even cut the fork steerer to length without that stem to measure (well, I _could_, but would rather _not_). I've got a spare cheap saddle to use, in the meantime. Estimated 1st test-and-tune ride, by late April :cross fingers:


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*In Progress ...*



ukbloke said:


> Another aesthetics question, Tom? You need to finish your build and get riding! ...


It's gettin' there. I now have all the parts, time to fit & assemble.

The steerer tube is still, ehh ... a bit long. Reminds me of the South Park cartoon that featured Mr Garrison and the transportation vehicle "IT".

Chose the white & black Spec'y Toupe Team saddle (143mm). The frame is 56 cm, shown with 100mm stem pointing _6º down_ & 20mm spacers. Handlebars are 3T Ergosum Team (42 cm). Wheels: Campy Shamal Ultra clinchers. Gruppo: Campy Chorus 11 speed w/ compact 50-34 crankset and 12-27 cassette. Pedals: Look Keo Carbon-Ti .

I've weighed all the individual components, and am estimating the final bike weight at 15.5 lbs (7.03 kg).
.


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

I like that saddle a lot more than the black that came with my Pro, might have to make an upgrade one of these days. Great looking bike so far!


----------



## Gevorg (Sep 18, 2006)

*My toupe does not last long*

Not to discourage you but toupe saddles are not durable
I am on my 3 rd saddle on my Tarmac expert. Seat cracked twice and sagged in the middle third time. It got replaced under warranty thanks to the great service from LBS and Specialized. I love the seat but wish it would last more then 6 months of riding. See picture for damage location


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Those cracks are bizarre ... oh, well, I'll find out in due time.

I took the bike on its first "test & tune" ride this morning, and although ride was short (~ 10 mile), the 143mm Toupe saddle felt very comfortable. Goes to show, that if the saddle's shape and structure match one's sit-bones, the saddle doesn't need much padding.


----------



## Gevorg (Sep 18, 2006)

Saddle is great no questions, I replaced on my Lemond one with the same. it is the best saddle I had so far, except the crack issues. save your receipt, I believe warranty is 2 years on the seat


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

They don't look like cracks to me. They look like pen marks, and match your arrows perfectly. 

Beyond that, I don't see how a micromatrix (fake leather) cover could crack like that. It's not plastic.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> They don't look like cracks to me. They look like pen marks, and match your arrows perfectly.
> 
> Beyond that, I don't see how a micromatrix (fake leather) cover could crack like that. It's not plastic.


That's a stock image that Gevorg has doodled on to show you the location of the cracks, not a picture of the broken saddle which was presumably returned. I think he means that the shell cracked through not the cover. DrJohn reported a similar incident. At least the warranty period is good and Specialized will issue a warranty replacement.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> That's a stock image that Gevorg has doodled on to show you the location of the cracks, not a picture of the broken saddle which was presumably returned. I think he means that the shell cracked through not the cover. DrJohn reported a similar incident. At least the warranty period is good and Specialized will issue a warranty replacement.


Ah, gotcha. Thanks for clarifying! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> DrJohn reported a similar incident.


Yep. Mine cracked in the same exact location in the middle. Apparently it's not that uncommon; my LBS didn't even ask a question when I brought mine in. They'd seen it before, and exchanged it right on the spot. As Gevorg points out, save those receipts. In my experience, while sometimes a P.I.T.A, Specialized his been great on warranty issues.


----------



## Gevorg (Sep 18, 2006)

*DrJohn like you avatar*

DrJohn,
I like your avatar, 
Were you at Sierra Road on 2008 Tour Of California?
I met the antler there. See picture below.
For the cracked seat picture I used marker to show the crack location on the stock photo, cover did not break on the seat but plastic support underneath did.


----------



## howitzer11 (Jul 30, 2006)

This saddle is so damn good I would ride it no matter what it looked like. I have not had the cracking problem yet.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

After about 200 miles total on the new Toupe Team saddle, I too find it quite comfortable ... maximum, single ride length was about 50 miles.

Pretty good for a saddle with a measured weight = 165 grams ! (ref my post #5 above).


----------



## agtom (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi All,
We are not at a beauty contest here, and yet nobody bothered mentioning their weight level when bragging on all those broken Toupe saddles. I am looking for a replacement of my Avatar 143 saddle, which bounces like hell when accelerating. I am a 185 lbs recreational rider (give or take 5 lbs depending on a year season). What would be the next best saddle to opt for? I am not looking for the best of the best however.
Thanks in advance.
-


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> DrJohn,
> I like your avatar,
> Were you at Sierra Road on 2008 Tour Of California?


Sorry for the very delayed response. I just saw your post. No, I wasn't there. I just liked the picture a lot. The size contrast between Levi and Gesink is pretty funny, with antler dude thrown in. I think I lifted it from the Chronicle.



> We are not at a beauty contest here, and yet nobody bothered mentioning their weight level when bragging on all those broken Toupe saddles.


??? Beauty contest? Bragging about a broken saddle? Sorry, I'm not following you at all here.

Since it isn't a beauty contest, I weigh 145 lbs.


----------



## agtom (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot, I appreciate your response.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm a little late to the game...

Had my Toupe crack just a couple weeks ago...I'm around 135lbs...LBS was going to exchange on the spot, but they had no 130's...So I'm waiting for one...Not an issue since I have a couple backup Toupe saddles...


----------

